# No subscription



## cergho1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a (stupid?) question.

I do not know anything about satellite TV so here we go:

I know there are hundreds of free channels and if I want to see them without paying a subscription all I need is a dish and a receiver right?

Are there available for sale (without a subscription?). I live in Western Canada...


Thanks/Regards


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

DIRECTV programming isn't available for free. I'm moving your question to the FTA forum where I hope that our members can help you.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

There are at least a couple hundred free channels available, and dozens of them are in English. I immodestly suggest that you poke around at FTAList.com for background information, then come on back here if there are more questions we can answer.


----------

